# Speedport W700V als AP einrichten geht nicht!



## MC-René (11. September 2008)

Hallo!

Hab ne FritzBox 7270 und nen ("alten") Speedport W700V...

Möchte gern den Speedport als AP nutzen (lt. Bedienungsanleitung geht das; was an Einstellung zu beachten ist, steht blöderweise nicht drin)...

Dennoch gibts ja google, und habe Folgendes ausprobiert:

Fritzbox: IP im Adressraum 192.168.2.x
DHCP: aus/an (beides probiert)
SSID: Router_1

Speedport: IP im Adressraum 192.168.2.x
DHCP: aus
PPPoE: aus
Repeater: aus
SSID: Router_2 (habs auch schon mit der identischen SSID der FritzB versucht)

Verschlüsselung bei beiden: WEP (ging nicht)
Verschlüsselung bei beiden: WPA (ging nicht)
Verschlüsselung bei beiden: WPA2 (ging nicht)

Hab den Speedport auch schon "resettet" (hab ich irgendwo gelesen) + die o.g. Daten eingetragen!

Es geht einfach nicht...!

Komm nicht mehr weiter...


----------

